# Little moths



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have the blessed things in the house as soon as it gets dark, I have no idea where they are coming from, I don't have any food stuff that's open for them to come from that I can find, they don't fly out of any cupboard as far as I can see, just appear when it's dark outside. They are a devil to catch, the fly swatter is next to useless because they move so fast. Each day there are more, I managed to get about 8 last night and I now have one flying about in the bedroom :frown2: where can they be breading, any ideas gratefully received?


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Now that evenings are drawing in, I find that bugs get into the house from outside when I open the back door to let Ellie in or out. They are drawn in by the light.

I don't leave lights on in rooms I'm not using, so I can open the back door for Ellie.

In the last couple of weeks, I've found the occasional bee trapped behind the lounge curtains in the morning and I've no idea how they got in.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Definitely not coming in tugs, they are in the house somewhere, but where I cannot find.
I have put an opened pack of weatabix in a plastic bag and sealed it this morning to see if that might be where they are, nothing so far, I haven´t eaten any for ages.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

What makes you think moths are into weetabix? Don't they eat ladies knickers? Tuggers will know? Isn't that what moth balls are for that they put in their drawers?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

:hmph:


barryd said:


> What makes you think moths are into weetabix? Don't they eat ladies knickers? Tuggers will know? Isn't that what moth balls are for that they put in their drawers?


:hmph: :violent1:

A couple of years ago there were lot of weatabix packets that had moths develop in them, not that my weatabix is that old you understand.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

As you have been rooting around in the loft have they been living up there until you disturbed them? They may will hide up during the day and fly about at night trying to catch tiny insects.

There was a lot of talk recently about carpet moths being on the increase. They are the ones that eat clothes. They like cotton or wool the most.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> As you have been rooting around in the loft have they been living up there until you disturbed them? They may will hide up during the day and fly about at night trying to catch tiny insects.
> 
> There was a lot of talk recently about carpet moths being on the increase. They are the ones that eat clothes. They like cotton or wool the most.


Yes I saw that on the internet Pat, but these look like the Indian meal moths, two tone grey.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indianmeal_moth


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

barryd said:


> What makes you think moths are into weetabix? Don't they eat ladies knickers? Tuggers will know? Isn't that what moth balls are for that they put in their drawers?


What's the difference between male moths and female moths?

Moth balls.

Boom tish.

Oh, I'm too good for you lot. You don't deserve me.......>


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

tugboat said:


> What's the difference between male moths and female moths?
> 
> Moth balls.
> 
> ...


We don´t wish to know that, kindly leave the stage.:frown2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Q. Have you ever smelt mothballs?
A. Yes.

How did you get their little legs apart?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Will fly spray kill moths, I am going to give it a go and then go out.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep. It must be your magnetic personality Jan.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tugboat said:


> What's the difference between male moths and female moths?
> 
> Moth balls.
> 
> ...


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It is possible that they are from in the House, but IMO, they are much more likely to be getting in from outside.

They supposedly fly at a constant angle to a light, assuming good that it is he moon, so they spiral in.....

Or so I was taught at Uni while doing a course on insect physiology and structure. That included dissecting the wings and associated muscles, of flies...... not easy persuading them to stay still, oh, sorry, I mistyped that, it should have said "not an easy task as they are so small" but predictive text can cause problems.....:surprise:

They do react to insect killer, but IMO, that is much weaker and less effective than it used to be.

Not a lot else to suggest......


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

They are definitely inside and not outsiders, we are clapping our hands to kill the little blighters since this morning, suddenly there will be two or three flying about and no windows or doors open.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I see they eat cornmeal - not sure if what's available when they cut the corn next your house would do the same, but could that be the original source and they're now coming from the back of the curtains or wherever they've been hiding?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You may , or may not :frown2: be interested to know Heike found the month store this morning. She is clearing out perishable food and discovered a jar of sunflower seeds, with a plastic lid, full of moths even though the lid was tightly closed they got out. 
So if you ever have a small moth problem find your sunflower seed jar.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Ah! Little blighters  Did you release them all to give the bats a good feed?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

When we leave.


----------

